

Why We Get Nostalgic About Good Old Games - vl
http://www.psychologyofgames.com/2010/11/25/why-we-get-nostalgic-about-good-old-games/

======
Tichy
I actually played a bit of Ultima V again recently. Didn't finish,
unfortunately, and I also cheated a bit with walkthroughs. Still hope to
finish one day. I think the basic graphics create their own atmosphere,
because they leave more to the imagination. But it is harder to get into it -
one hardly takes the time in todays hectic world.

